# Tin tile on OSB



## artlvr (Aug 17, 2010)

How should I prepare OSB before putting tin tile on it? What kind of glue should be used for tin tile? I plan to place them next to each other with no grout lines.


----------



## gjjr2001 (Aug 17, 2010)

OSB would not be my first choice for this project, a cheap B or C grade plywood would be my first selection. 

You can find more info about Gluing to OSB here:

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Gluing_OSB_to_OSB.html


----------

